# Minneapolis Residents - Stump the Microsoft Excel MVP



## NateO (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm toying with the notion of setting up a Excel user group session, perhaps a once-a-month evening in downtown Minneapolis.

I don't have a huge budget for this, but I was thinking I (and perhaps you) could bring a laptop and we'd have live Q&A discussion with the group, and tackle real questions, live.

It would be hard to solve connectivity to proprietary DB issues and whatnot, but we could discuss issues around native Excel functionality, Worksheet functions, VBA, etc... If you really want to stump me, bring a Pivot Table question. Who knows, maybe if you stump me, someone else in the group will know a good solution?

I was thinking of setting this up following normal business hours, free, really casual, in a pub. More of a fun working session and perhaps networking deal than anything.

Any interest, or not so much?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm interested.  Can I catch a cab from OR to MN?  About how much would that be?  

This is an awesome idea, and I would indeed participate if I was there.  I'm so isolated where I'm at, otherwise I'd think about doing something like that here.  The closest person from this board in any direction is doco (AFAIK) and he's 60+ miles away.  I'd love to hear how this turns out for you Nate.

Love the fumanchu pic (again).


----------



## NateO (Jun 7, 2008)

Zack Barresse said:


> I'm interested. Can I catch a cab from OR to MN? About how much would that be?


Hmmm, about $3,000 give or take $1,000, I believe... 

Thanks! I'm already getting some interesting feedback on this, most of which is: This is of interest.

In addition to Excel users, Susan Ramlet (long-time Office MVP) is interested in attending, and my good friend, Marcus, a hardware and networking professional (deploys & trouble-shoots Micros systems) assures me that we'll have connectivity and is available, too.

This could be pretty good... We'll see. Send out an email at 5:30 on a Friday evening and prepare to wait for 3 days for results.


----------



## Oorang (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd be in for it too... I always knew living in KY would backfire somehow.


----------



## schielrn (Jun 12, 2008)

Oorang said:


> I'd be in for it too... I always knew living in KY would backfire somehow.


Living in Kentucky is just a backfire in itself, not just for making it to Minneapolis.  j/k.


----------



## Oorang (Jun 12, 2008)

I grew up in Ohio and rather had that impression myself, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be though.


----------



## twb_chr (Feb 26, 2009)

Please post the meeting information if this is still happening. I am interested as well. Best regards!


----------



## NateO (Feb 26, 2009)

I could set up another one... It's more of a Usergroup.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2009)

Nate,

Did this never get off the ground?  Did you have a bit of interest and then it fizzled?  Or is it still going strong?


----------



## NateO (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Greg, I had a lot of interest on email and attendance was kind of weak the first go-around, and I let it slide a bit.

I should do another, I have an Access MVP and former Office MVP who also want to attend. It might be a few weeks as I'm literally booked solid into March...


----------



## GaryWMn (Jan 15, 2010)

Did anything ever happen with this?


----------



## Aaron.B (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, sometimes you have to start small


----------



## NateO (Jan 17, 2010)

We've had some get-togethers to discuss Excel issues. Should we do some more?


----------



## GaryWMn (May 13, 2011)

Nate, if this is going on (or you are considering doing again), I'd be interested in information.


----------



## Auracle (May 25, 2011)

Me tooooo.  I'm in the SE corner of the cities but I would consider trekking over to Mpls for something like this


----------

